# Possible to use a recurve sight for compound?



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I can't speak for the Shibuya specifically, but some of the manufacturers that make specific "Recurve" models of their sights don't recommend them for compounds because they are built more lightly and can't stand up to the shock and vibration of compoiund bows.


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

While what wa-prez says is correct, these days, a lot of bows are much better dampened than older models, its a risk you have to decide upon yourself, but there is no harm in using it if you're not afraid of it going funny from vibrations.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Try it see how much it rattles etc check screws etc every time you shoot if they get lose too quick then get another sight if not you be fine


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

short answer is not recommended...but you CAN use a compound target sight for recurve..

i use the sure-loc supreme compound sight for my recurve and just got the recurve aperture holder for less than $20....

mite be a bit more expensive for the shibuya ultima compound sight as the aperture holder assembly is like $100+..


----------



## coldshock (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the responses folks. I may just try and save for another sight. The shibuya ultimas are pretty darn solid though...I bet it would hold up fine. Althouh, I'd hate to drop cash on a smaller diameter thread scope and have it not work out in the long run.


----------



## Radman (Sep 19, 2003)

Most of the time you will break the recurve sight with a compound. The shock pulse when the string gets to the end of it's travel is that great.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Other thing is sell it & put that money towards a new or s/hand sight


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Totally agree with Don here.
Having sold and returned sights for one reason or another the INSTRUCTIONS say in them, if used on a compound any warranty is null and void. If it breaks, you just lost a recurve sight to a bad error. Just buy a compound sight then you don't have warranty issues, and you have a great set up which will work for both recurve and compound. The smaller threaded scope will break as well, as they are weaker, due to lack of stability. Had it happen to me!
Hope this helps 



Radman said:


> Most of the time you will break the recurve sight with a compound. The shock pulse when the string gets to the end of it's travel is that great.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I suspect the issue has much more to do with needing to suspend a relatively heavy scope at the very end of the sight. if you were shooting with only a pin then a recurve sight would work fine on a compound.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

caspian said:


> I suspect the issue has much more to do with needing to suspend a relatively heavy scope at the very end of the sight. if you were shooting with only a pin then a recurve sight would work fine on a compound.


,
....am sorry to disagree but it's much more than just that...the stresses a compound gives to a sight is much more much vs a recurve...


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

jmvargas said:


> ,
> ....am sorry to disagree but it's much more than just that...the stresses a compound gives to a sight is much more much vs a recurve...


I think that is generally understood, but caspian makes a point. Swing a pencil around violently and it won't break. Put a 5# wt on the end of it....

Does anyone know whether excess shock is applied across all draw weights? Or do most of us just think in terms of compounds with 50# or 60# (or more) limbs? Does a 35# or 40# compound with adequate dampening deliver more "shock" than a 45# recurve for example?


----------



## B3Archer07 (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't recommend it either, but I have seen it done... Everybody's right, most recurve sights can't stand up to the stress that a compound puts on them... Another reason is that doing so, also voids the warranty on most sights...


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i have seen a compound bow explode when accidentally dry-fired once.....recurve limbs are tested by dry-firing many times...

i would imagine that would give you an idea of their differences in stresses...


----------



## coldshock (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. I've decided that I will just get another sight for the compound. I like experimenting and all but not when it comes to a $200+ sight.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

jmvargas said:


> i have seen a compound bow explode when accidentally dry-fired once.....recurve limbs are tested by dry-firing many times...
> 
> i would imagine that would give you an idea of their differences in stresses...


I'm guessing that compound was not a 35# or 40# quality bow? I know, send me your Quest-X and I'll test it on my Sceptor. I'm pretty sure it will go down to 35#. Gentle as a lamb. Do it for science! If it breaks, I'll send it back to you.


----------

